# What do you need to get an aftermarket audio system?



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

lol this doesn't help. APP RADIO 4 is out and better just keep in mind that this is not sat capable neither is the app3 , you could not pay me to use a boss radio. What you actually need at least from metra.

1. GMOS-044 INTERFACE
2. 99-3011S DASH KIT
3. 40-EU55 ANTENNA ADP
4. STEERING WHEEL CONTROL ADAPTER depending on the make of your aftermarket radio
5. a good installer


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, we would like to announce that now at CARiD you can find the product lines of two world class manufacturers of automotive audio products - JVC and Cerwin-Vega.


Cerwin-Vega introduced the world’s first solid state amplifier specifically for a high-fidelity sound in which its circuit design was influenced by a 10,000 watt sonar amp.
Follow the link to read more about Cerwin-Vega: Cerwin-Vega Speakers, Subwoofers & Amplifiers at CARiD.com










JVC is leading developer and manufacturer of sophisticated audio and video products utilizing leading-edge technologies to deliver high quality sound and images. 
The company also offers professional electronics products including cameras, DVD recorders, and a host of mobile entertainment solutions. 
Find out more information about the manufacturer here: JVC Stereos, Speakers & Amplifiers at CARiD.com










Check them both out and tell us which one do you like most?


----------



## vigil14 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm just curious has anyone tried to run an amp to the head unit instead of replacing it? I'd like to change out the head unit, but its just not worth it in this car.


----------



## Erin1991 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze and just had 
Kenwood 62 Apple CarPlay Builtin Navigation Bluetooth InDash CDDVDDM Receiver Black
Model: DNX573S installed and now my top factory screen is not working... how do i get it to work???! My steering wheel controls and onstar works but not the top factory screen


----------

